# Lance, is this really you?



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

From Velonews today.

Might be pre-cancer? Pre-Tour? Doesn't look like Lance to me -- looks more like a photoshop job.

And, anyone else tired of seeing these FRS ads? They're everywhere.

(Edited to take out the double image -- first time I used an attachment! woo hoo!)


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Bet it's from late 08.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I bet you it is him. He is pretty freaking ripped.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

lspangle said:


> From Velonews today.
> 
> Might be pre-cancer? Pre-Tour? Doesn't look like Lance to me -- looks more like a photoshop job.
> 
> ...


It's him. His torso is bigger than most cyclist in peloton, if you ever notice.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No way! A picture of Matthew McConaughey, shirtless? When has that ever happened before?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> No way! A picture of Matthew McConaughey, shirtless? When has that ever happened before?


nah, i just photoshoped him in. I also made LA a little more buff and define. You like? :thumbsup:


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

lspangle said:


> From Velonews today.
> 
> Might be pre-cancer? Pre-Tour? Doesn't look like Lance to me -- looks more like a photoshop job.
> 
> ...




It's real. Taken at his house....nice place


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Huh, yesterday I was in fact being tired of being tired and thinking about FRS.

Lance's build is something to admire. The guy doesn't stop at his legs. He's all ready for a post-race fist fight. Shame that never happens, though. Would've made pretzels out of people.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> Huh, yesterday I was in fact being tired of being tired and thinking about FRS.




I tried it once, it made me feel like I drank 4 cups of coffee. :crazy: 


I think it was originally used for treating fatigue of people who were on chemo.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

ti-triodes said:


> I tried it once, it made me feel like I drank 4 cups of coffee. :crazy:
> 
> 
> I think it was originally used for treating fatigue of people who were on chemo.


They were giving them away for all the racers at my velodrome a few weeks back. It was okay. I think they were about to expire.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ti-triodes said:


> I tried it once, it made me feel like I drank 4 cups of coffee. :crazy:
> 
> 
> I think it was originally used for treating fatigue of people who were on chemo.



It indeed does work well, but it doesn't come in bulk packages - at least with cans. I think GMC does have boxes of mix-ins to purchase, but I'm rarely there to bother.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Close up pictures with nothing in the picture for reference always make people look bigger, so im sure its him. Not that he aint ripped and buffed, its just helps to be sweaty and not be standing next to someone 6-4. Sly Stallone is a midget, but he looks huge standing on a box in the movies.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm more upset with those FRS ads. I haven't clicked on them in a while, but around last year, everytime I clicked on the link for a free sample, it lead me no where.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

He's dreamy!


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't argue with that !


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

FRS was like a miracle potion for anaerobic exercises for me. While MTB'ing, I'd drop all my friends, ride an extra lap, and still not feel tired. For road riding, I didn't notice any improvement.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Carmichael had an article on making him lose his upper muscle mass before this year's tour. I also saw that same ad pic.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

bwhite_4 said:


> FRS was like a miracle potion for anaerobic exercises for me. While MTB'ing, I'd drop all my friends, ride an extra lap, and still not feel tired. For road riding, I didn't notice any improvement.


I'm not disputing your experience...but why would that be?


----------

